# L-Glutamine WILL CURE IBS-D!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Guest

I posted this before and no one seemed to read it. If you have IBS-D you MUST try L-Glutamine. L-Glutamine is the most abundant amino acid found in our muscles, you cannot be allergic to it. It can be lacking though in sick individuals and is easily destroyed in foods by cooking.It is also THE FOOD that the cells in the intestinal wall need and use to repair itself. L-Glutamine is excellent for repairing a leaky gut and seems to cure IBS-D without fail.Take 2 grams mixed with water, 3 times a day, 30 minutes before a meal. Buy the powder form, it is virtually tasteless.


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the suggestion. As long as it's harmless, why not give it a chance? All things don't work on everyone, but there is always hope that the next thing will be the silver bullet! Caltrate works for many, but only reversed my D and gave me terrible C.Tomorrow I am going to an acupuncturist, for an unrelated problem of nerve damage. I'm hoping so much that it works for me, and maybe will help my IBS too!


----------



## Guest

It is harmless, unless you have a kidney or liver disorder although I'm not sure what happens if you take it if you do.The only side effect is that it hardens stools, great for IBS-D but not for IBS-C, although it does help with leaky gut syndrome which can cause C.


----------



## Libbys

Dear Weebles - I have a bottle of L-glutamine tablets.. 500 mg.. So can I use these and how much?Thanks, Libbys


----------



## Guest

Yeah, you can use them. I've read all different recommendations for how much to take. There's a book all about L-Glutamine too.You should take at least 2 grams, 3 times a day and I've seen 5 or more grams per serving recommended. That's why powder form is recommended, cause you'll need a lot of pills.So every 2 500mg capsules in 1 gram.


----------



## Guest

I was told by a certified nutritionist to try L-glutamine for IBS, too. I haven't tried it yet...hope it helps!


----------



## Guest

About This Book... Description: The Ultimate Nutrient Glutamine (Judy Shabert, MD,RD and Nancy Ehrlich) Paperback Edition, 146 Pages Published by Avery Publishing Group, New York Researchers from around the world are discovering the many important therapeutic values of glutamine, a substance once considered to be a nonessential amino acid. Because of these breakthrough discoveries, many scientists today are reclassifying glutamine as a "conditionally essential" amino acid, that is, essential when you are ill or under stress. The most abundant amino acid found in the human body, glutamine has been shown to build up the immune systems of burn victims and AIDS patients, as well as those of people suffering from autoimmune diseases such as arthritis and lupus. It has been proven to heal stomach ulcers and to relieve other disorders of the digestive system, including Crohn's disease, irritable bowel syndrome, and ulcerative colitis. It has also been shown to help heal and support the liver and to combat the side effects of chemotherapy and radiation treatment for cancer. It can ease the effects of various degenerative diseases associated with aging and may assist in the struggle against such emotional problems as depression, fatigue, and anger. And it is particularly helpful in protecting the body from the numerous effects of stress. Using easy-to-understand language, The Ultimate Nutrient: Glutamine details all the cutting-edge research showing the enormous benefits derived from this essential nonessential amino acid. It explains how glutamine can be used to make you healthier and stronger, and details how you can incorporate it into your life. Sources and doses of glutamine are included.


----------



## Guest

Here's a short article with an important quote at the top. And remember, glutamine is destroyed when cooked."It serves as a source of fuel for cells lining the intestines. Without it, these cells waste away. "GlutamineWhat does it do? Glutamine is the most abundant amino acid (protein building block) in the body and is involved in more metabolic processes than any other amino acid. Glutamine is converted to glucose when more glucose is required by the body as an energy source. It serves as a source of fuel for cells lining the intestines. Without it, these cells waste away. Itï¿½s also used by white blood cells and is important for immune function. In animal research, glutamine has anti-inflammatory effects. Glutamine in combination with N-acetyl cysteine promotes the synthesis of glutathione, a naturally occurring antioxidant that is believed to be protective in people with HIV infection.1 Evidence indicates that critically ill people are more likely to survive with intravenous glutamine supplementation.2 Where is it found? Glutamine is found in many foods high in protein, such as fish, meat, beans, and dairy.Glutamine has been used in connection with the following conditions (refer to the individual health concern for complete information): Ranking Health Concerns Secondary Athletic performance (for reducing risk of post-exercise infection)Immune function (post-exercise infection prevention in endurance athletes) Other Alcohol withdrawal supportGastritisHIV supportPeptic ulcerUlcerative colitis Who is likely to be deficient? Few people are glutamine deficient, in part because the body makes its own. During fasting, starvation, cirrhosis, critical illnesses in general, and weight loss associated with AIDS and cancer, however, deficiencies often develop.How much is usually taken? Healthy people do not need to supplement glutamine. A nutritionally oriented physician should be consulted for the supplemental use of glutamine for the support of serious health conditions.Are there any side effects or interactions? No clear toxicity has emerged in glutamine studies.Certain medications interact in a positive and/or negative way with glutamine. Refer to the drug interactions summary for glutamine for a list of those medications


----------



## Guest

I will try anything I am so desparte. I can't even be a good father my D is so bad. I found the capsules and i started taking them last night. The question I have is how long before it will start working. Give me a timeframe before this will start helping ...Thanks I am so glad you guys are here.


----------



## Guest

Depends how much you take. As I've said before, I've seen recommended doses of more than 5 grams, 3 times a day. I'd start out with 2 or 3 grams, 3 times a day and it doesn't help I'd move it up to 5 grams a day. I'd say it should start helping fairly quickly. Remember though, it can take a while for your cells to be repaired. It should start hardening your stools though right away.


----------



## Guest

And remember to take it on an empty stomach, 30 minutes before mealtime.


----------



## Guest

Well I started the L Glutamine Sunday night for my D and well I haven't had D and I am thrilled about that...But i haven't gone to the restroom at all. I am not having cramps or too much gas but I am C. I will take C over D anyday at least I can Have a life..but Is ths common. I am curious if I will start going Normal when I do again I will keep u updated. Let me Know if this is Whats supposed to happen, Thanks


----------



## Guest

Well, health wise IBS C is probably worse for you since you are not excreting the toxins. Make you are exercising, drinking lots of water and eating lots of whole grains, fruits and vegatables. You might want to try taking less Glutamine so that you fall in the middle of D and C.Maybe you should start a new post saying that L-Glutamine cured your D this way more people will see it and try it out.


----------



## Guest

Well its to early to say if The Glutamine has cured my D but it seems to be helping some. I finally had a bowel movement on Thursday and stared out as formed but then I had to go about 6 times in a row after that. It turned into very soft watery stool but not totally D....Then it stoped and I am ok again.I think it is working but very slow. I'll keep it up and see if things get better before I say that It cured my D. I will definietly keep u posted.


----------



## Guest

I've been taking the L-Glutamine since last Sunday and it has made a HUGE difference for me (I'm IBS-D).Ihave been taking 2 capsules (500 mg each) three times a day. The D has gone away, and the conastant in and out of the bathroom is much much better. I've had a couple of urgent BMs (usuaslly when I'm on my lunch hour at work, I believe that's psychological!) And the overall crappy-achy feeling I usually have is gone too!!!THANK YOU WW25 for the post!


----------



## Guest

That's great! 1 gram, 3 times a day is actually below the recommended dosage, I think 2 grams is usually the smallest amount recommended but 1 gram works for you that's great. Maybe you should start another thread saying how much L Glutamine helped you this way it'll get more attention.


----------



## Kasey

Hi..this is my first post on the BB. I read about the L-Glutamine. I went out and bought some today, the powdered form. I am started taking it today just before lunch. I sure hope this helps. I read on this site: http://www.cambridgenutra.com/consumers/gi.html that you should take minimum of 10-30 gmsof pure L-Glutamine. Can this be right? This seems like an awful lot. I am going to take 2 gms 3 times per day. Any other information that anyone has on this would be greatly appreciated. I am happy to have found this site and greatful to you all for your insight and input. Thanks for being here. I will let you all know how it works for me.







Kasey


----------



## Guest

Found this at that site:A minimum of 10 Grams of glutamine per day is recommended by Dr. Braly. As a daily supplement, 1-1/2 tsp. (which is one serving) twice daily 1/2 hour before meals. For more serious problems, 3 servings per day is suggested.30 grams seems like quite a lot, I'd start at the lower amounts and maybe work your way up if it doesn't seem to help you.


----------



## Kasey

Thanks weeblewobble. I am currently just taking 1/2 tsp. in water 3 times daily 30 mins before meals. If this doesn't help I will up the dosage a bit. Thanks for your input, its very much appreciated.


----------



## Guest

According to my bottle, one HEAPING teaspoon is 2 grams so I'd recommend taking a bit more.Remember, you can't be allergic to it. It is the most abundant amino acid in your entire body so don't be to afraid of it.


----------



## Kasey

Hi..Me Again. I'm kinda confused about how much L-Glutamine to take now. I just read your post saying that on your bottle 1 HEAPING teaspoon is 2gms which is the same as 2000mgs. On my bottle it says that l ROUNDED teaspoon is 4500mgs which is the same as 4gms. So therefore I was taking 1/2 teaspoon which according to my bottle would be 2.5gms 3 times per day 30 minutes before meals. I realize I can't be allergic to it or that there are no negative side effects but I don't want to take too much and end up going from D to C. Hope you can help.


----------



## Guest

Maybe your brand is different than mine although I'd assume they are all the same. I'd take at least 2 grams according to your bottle, so stick with what you're doing.


----------



## Guest

The Role of Glutamine in the Intestinal TractGlutamine is one of the most important nutrients in our bodies and plays a key role within the intestinal tract. Scientific evidence and clinical experience has documented thatatients with bowel related problems have increased requirements for specific nutrients appropriate supplementation can promote intestinal health and help to alleviate symptoms. Glutamine is a primary source of energy for the cells of the small intestine and colon. The cells that line the intestine get replaced with new cells every 72 hours. Glutamine plays a key role in the process of intestinal renewal as well as healing and repair of damaged cells.Conversely, it has been proven that a lack of adequate glutamine can result in diarrhea and damage to the intestinal tract. Glutamine supplementation has been shown to safely:Help maintain the health and function of the bowel Reduce symptoms associated with bowel inflammation (watery stools, urgency, cramping) Contribute to a decrease in diarrhea and an increase in absorption of nutrients Decrease intestinal permeability (leaky bowel) Promote the healing of diseased or damaged intestinal tract Enhance intestinal regeneration following surgery. TestimonialsNancy Banks (Bayron, Michigan) had surgery on her intestinal tract over one year ago:"I have to admit that at first I was skeptical about taking glutamine. I first heard about it at a meeting I attended a few month ago for patients with severe bowel diseases. Because I was feeling so poorly and since my doctor said there were no risks in taking glutamine, I started on a new program that incorporated glutamine into my diet. I've been taking glutamine now for two months and I feel like I'm getting my old life back -- I feel stronger and more energetic. I'm no longer homebound and don't have to worry about having uncontrolled diarrhea if I go out to run errands for my family. Now I have much more stamina and strength than before. I feel so much better about myself and have an improved outlook on my future health, and I plan to start looking for a part-time job!"Bill Hart (Minneapolis, Minnesota) is a teacher. He is also an unlucky victim of Crohn's disease and has undergone surgery:"My current regimen includes large amounts of glutamine every day, Gatorade, Vitamin E, Calcium and a high protein, high carbohydrate low roughage diet. My glutamine-based diet program continues to improve my life. Now I have much more energy, my diarrhea has been significantly reduced and I am now exercising regularly to build up weight and new muscle."John Richards (Ossinke, Michigan) added glutamine to his diet after doctors removed a large portion of his intestine:"If you are debating if you should take glutamine -- all I have to say is you have everything to gain and nothing to lose, and you'll never know how much it can help you unless you give it a try. I've been taking it now for about a year and a half and feel that overall my health has improved dramatically. I used to be in and out of the hospital all the time. My bowel problems actually started a long time ago, and in 1988 I ended up with an ostomy bag after the doctors had to remove a large portion of my intestine. I had diarrhea all the time -- now my output has really decreased. Since I've been on glutamine, I feel better phy


----------



## Guest

"Spending your life on the toilet is not much of a life."Yeah, I guess not. Well, I'm glad I helped. And seriously, everyone should go out and buy some Milk Thistle. In this day of age, it's very likely that your liver is overworked, damaged, and not operating to it's fullest capacity. The liver performs over 500 functions, including removing toxins and aiding in digestion. Milk Thistle helps the liver tremendously.


----------



## Guest

thats good news more success


----------



## BrandonJ280

I've already been taking probiotics for like 2 months now and today was my first day getting l glutamine. Doing some research on the cpu last night i found out that it repairs the intestinal lining so im up for it. I'lll let yall know how it does me.


----------



## Cristina bazaan

Hi , I came across your page thru google search engine . I wanted to let you know tht I just now arrived from a vitamine shoppe and happened to buy l-glutimine and will try ot out since I am an IBS suffere for 20 plus yrs now and going crazy do to this! So thank you for posting info on this subject which seems to only matter to those of us who suffer from this!!


----------



## anthony54321

Where is the best place to buy L-Glutamine, got to be worth a try, does it help with embarrassing stomach and intestine noises

http://www.selfimprovementathome.com


----------



## Cristina bazaan

I been taking 1 teaspoon a day and so far so good!!


----------



## ibsisnewtome

i have been reading about L-glutamine also, was going to try it, but i read that one of the side effects is upset stomach. Upset stomach is the last thing i want to experience at this time. Has anyone had any bad side effects from taking L-glutamine?

has anyone experience any side effects from taking L-glutamine


----------



## h8ibs

Day 3 on L-glutamine. Still having ibs-d issues, but noticed mild improvement. Will increase amount taken and will report back. Anyone else just getting started with it? Experiences?


----------



## Akn1965

L glutamine causes dizziness lightheadedness,drowsiness for me.

Thanks.


----------

